# dietitian in Italy



## tiziana (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm a dietitian (in Italy I've studied Biology and Nutrition).I live and work in Arezzo (Tuscany, Italy)i'm interested to be included in the list of dieticians who can administer the low FODMAPdiet in my countryContacts: Mob:0039 338 6231047email: [email protected] site: www.percorsinutrizionali.comYours sincerelyTiziana


----------

